# Sabastion Figaro



## Annissa

Sabastion Figaro was born on August 16, 1989 and died today, August 22, 2006 at 4:15 pm at the age of 17. He was suffering from diabetes, renal failure, and cancer. When he lost his appetite and had difficulty moving, I decided it was time. I fed him liver treats until they administered the injection. He didn't go without a fight and I was proud of him. I buried him in the backyard and plan to put a shade garden around him.










I love you Sabby.


----------



## marie73

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jeanie

Oh, Annissa! What a loss. Sabastian was well known and cared about by so many of us. I know that he had a wonderful life with you, and we both know that he is much loved by his Creator. God bless you; I know your heart is broken. My eyes are filled with tears, thinking of what you're going through. May God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## Cat Daddy

Sorry for your loss, it's so hard to push yourself to say good-bye, and eventually you know it was right for them, though still wishing you had more time with your friend.


----------



## jonsgirl

Oh..I was just thinking about Sabby and his olives the other day!  So sorry for your loss. He had a long life and your love for him really shows.


----------



## Zalensia

I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## jezza

aw, im so sorry, he was so precious looking, he must have been so strong willed to get to 17, with such illnesses, im so sorry


----------



## Stephie

Oh Annissa I am so sorry to hear this. Sabby was such a beautiful cat and such a lovely friend to you. Rest in peace little one, you will be remembered for the joy you brought for so many years xxxx


----------



## Lori

Annissa, I am so sorry to hear about Sabby. My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Annissa

I keep coming here to read your posts. They mean so much to me and I find a lot of comfort knowing that so many of you are thinking of us now. 

When I was 11 years old, my cat Whiskers died from a gunshot wound. I was heartbroken and my mom told me I could get another cat so long as it was free and siamese. I looked through the classifieds for months and finally found free siamese mix kittens; the result of a show siamese getting out while she was in heat. There were three left when I arrived. I picked Sabby out of the bunch and brought him home. 

When I was 17, I dated a boy named Jake. Sabby loved Jake and would insist on being carried around by him whenever he came over. Jake and I had a nasty split, but tried to stay friends anyway. The next time Jake came for a visit, he picked Sabby up and was surprised when Sabby attacked him. He was a great cat. Very intuitive.  

I moved to Ohio when I was 19 and Sabby came with me. He hated car rides and showed his displeasure by peeing on my lap while we were driving through Chicago. I had to change my pants on a side road of a ritzy Chicago suburb. :lol: 

Sabby loved my husband from the moment he saw him and when the three of us were together, I felt complete. While I was pregnant, Sabby would knead my tummy and one time I felt Dominic knead back. After Dom was born, Sabby would lay next to us and groom Dominic's head.

When Sabby was diagnosed with cancer, I knew I was on borrowed time. When the lump under his chin enlarged, he became lethargic, and he lost his appetite, I knew it was time. When I pet him, he purred, but stopped the moment I stopped petting. His movements were slow and communicated "I'm hurting." I made the appointment yesterday morning. I dug his grave that afternoon and before we left I took him outside to sit in the sun one last time.

The vet receptionist checked me in then started telling me stories of the animals she put to sleep. I think someone noticed my discomfort and moved me to a room where I could be alone with Sabby. They gave me liver treats and spray cheese to give to him. The vet came in and explained what they would do, then took him to insert the catheter. I could hear him giving them **** for it. They gave him some sedative to ensure that things would go as planned and brought him back in the room. He laid still and I wept while they administered the injection. The vet listened to his heart and finally said, "He's gone." I started to sob and I heard the waiting room on the other side of the door become very quiet. They left me alone with him for several minutes and I petted him. I loved the thin white line of fur that ran through the black from his chin to the side of his neck. I looked at his paws, expecting them to move, but of course they didn't. When they came back, they took him from me and wrapped him in a towel and then in a plastic cadaver bag and put him back in his box so I could take him home. When I got him home I took him directly to the grave I dug earlier. I said a prayer for him then laid him in the ground. I bured him and laid the sod we had saved back over the grave.

Sabby has meant so much to me for so many years. I can't believe he's gone. I keep looking for him even though I know he's not here. I miss him running to meet me at the door when I get home, the crazy runs through the house, and that obnoxiously loud meow. And I'm deeply sad that my son won't remember him.

But I also know that he had a good, long life and I know that I did the right thing at the right time. Time heals all wounds, but right now I want to feel this one. And when the time is right, I'll feel better.

This forum gave my cat a better life than most cats will ever know. I've learned so much in the years I've been here. I feel honored to be a member and a moderator. And I feel honored to know you fine people.

Thanks again from Sabby and me.


----------



## Donaldjr1969

Annissa, I am so sorry for your loss. Your beloved Sabby basically went the same way as my Keekus did in 1994 after I got her in 1976. And in my heart, I knew that it was the right thing to do. In my dreams that very night, I saw Keekus jump onto the bed all healthy and with a good body on her. It was her way of thanking me for ending the suffering.

I have nothing but good memories of my Keekie Girl. And you definitely have good memories of Sabby. My thoughts too are with you.


----------



## Ioana

'Niss - warmest hugs coming your way. Sabby was such an adorable baby and I have always been fond of him, although from afar. He charmed me with his beautiful eyes the first time I saw his picture. And now to read how sweet he's been with you thoughout your pregnancy and loving towards Dominic, makes it hard to stop tears coming down.
I haven't had time to come to the forum nor go online, but tonight I did and I have found a poem that I had the intention of posting in the "rainbow" section. That is how I came accross your tribute post to Sabby. 
Therefore, with your permission, I will insert the poem here, hoping that it will help in your mourning-healing process. 

And God asked the Feline Spirit 
Are you ready to come home? 
Oh, yes, quite so, replied the precious soul 
And, as a cat, you know I am most able 
To decide anything for myself. 

Are you coming then? Asked God. 
Soon, replied the whiskered angel 
But I must come slowly
For my human friends are troubled 
For you see, they need me, quite certainly. 

But don’t they understand? Asked God. 
That you’ll never leave them? 
That your souls are intertwined. For all eternity? 
That nothing is created or destroyed? 
It just is…..forever and ever and ever. 

author unknown


Take all the time you need in your grieving process. It is part of healing, part of understanding why your and Sabby's paths crossed, and what connects you beyond the physical boundaries.

I am here, although late, when you need me, My dear friend,
Love, 
Ioana


----------



## Gudewife

Oh, Annissa...I'm so sorry to hear this. Sabby was such a handsome guy with so much personality that came through in your writing. Sometimes I think that we occasionally cross paths with cats who are so clearly meant to teach us something, if we'll just listen. You loved and learned with Sabby, and you both certainly chose the best when you found each other.

I'll be thinking of you a lot.


----------



## Mr. Kind

Awful sorry to thear about Sabby. It went the same way when we had to put Mitsie down. Her cancer has spread to far and she couldn't eat so I called the vet and he said he would come to our house and put her down. My wife and I held her and said goodby and about 6 seconds after he gave her the injection, she was gone. It broke my heart and I still go out to her gave every day to talk with her. I know what your going through and I feel for you. You gave Sabby 17 wonderful years.


----------



## lunarbishop

Annissa~ I am sorry for you loss, you have my deepest sympathies and prayers.


----------



## doodlebug

I'm really sorry to hear about Sabby. It's obvious he was well loved, knew it and loved you back. You gave him a wonderful life and he gave you wonderful memories that you'll cherish forever.


----------



## queen of the nile

I'm really sorry to hear about Sabby. His wonderful personality was evident in your pictures and stories. Your success in managing his diabetes was inspirational for many of the forum's members. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Lisa 216

Annissa, I am so sorry to hear this  I was thinking of you and Sabby recently, remembering that you had posted about him being ill in Health and Nutrition. I'm sorry things didn't turn out better  

He was a wonderful friend and companion to you for so many years, and came into your life when you really needed him. You did the right thing by freeing him from his pain, a last loving act. I hope you will soon be able to think of him and smile at all the joy he brought to your life. 

Hugs and best wishes to you at this difficult time.


----------



## DesnBaby

I'm sorry about Sabby


----------



## Hippyhart

I just saw this and started bawling -- good night, sweet prince.


----------



## seashell

*sabby*

Oh dear, I had been away from Catforum for so long I didn't realise that Sabby had passed on as well.
It was only when I was posting my news about poor little Jimmy that I noticed the tribute to Sabby.
Sabby sounded like such a sweet cat, I always loved reading your posts about him. 
Best wishes, Anissa, I know you will never forget your lovely feline friend.

seashell


----------



## sentimentalgirl

As Seashell - I was away for a long long time and I just can't believe what I'm seeing..... Jimmy, Sabby.... I can't believe...

Annissa, I am so sorry about Sabby. Words can't describe how I feel.


----------



## morea

God, what a beauty. I am so sorry for your loss. A shade garden sounds like a beautiful tribute. 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Megan1216

I know I'm a little late hear, but I wanted to say "I'm sorry", and send *HUGS* your way.  Sabby had a great life with you, and with no doubt he loved you very much. Yes, a shade graden sounds like a wonderful tribute.


----------

